# The Osgiliath Memorial Cup - LOTR inspired English Premier League fantasy football (soccer) league



## Shelobbed the goalie (Jul 30, 2022)

I have created a LOTR inspired English Premier League fantasy football (soccer) league for anyone who is interested.

I have attached the league pin and FAQ. Feel free to ask me any non-frequent questions.

Good luck!


----------

